# New, excited, scared, could throw up, arrrg!



## ruskin23 (Oct 14, 2011)

Hi everyone
I've been quietly reading posts and topics on here since September when me and DP decided we're going to join the queue for this ride! Thought i'd say hello and hope that someone out there can assure me that I'm not going crazy.
We had our first appointment at LWC this week, all went really well apart from me having too many follicles (about 15) and Dr said I have mild PCOS. She said I had ovulated and everything looked fine, but she'd like me to do an AMH test closer to treatment. I've been on a diet for the past 6 weeks and lost over a stone so she said she'd like me to carry on and come back in feb to start IUI. Didnt see any reason why natural IUI wouldnt work which, of course, I am so gratefully for.
The only worry I have is that initially me and DP wanted to eggshare (me donating and carrying), but I was scared I'd react badly to the drugs. Now we've had our appointment and the Dr agreed with me I'm worried that if IUI doesnt work, what next?? And what if I can't lose the weight or PCOS gets worse? Before I felt like we were choosing to go down the natural IUI route but now I feel like that our only "safe" option. 
And I know IUI has lower success rates than IVF, especially without meds. Are we just signing up for months of disappointment? Has anyone had much success with IUI? How many tries did it take? We're going to get the 3 cycle package should I prepare myself for 9 cycles!
Sorry to waffle, I'm just so excited and so scared at the same time I feel like my head could actually fall off! It doesn't help that everything around me seems to be screaming "BABY" and real babies keep staring at me - I'm sure they know!


----------



## Glitterintheair (Jun 8, 2010)

Hello Ruskin and welcome to the craziest rollercoaster you'll ever be on!! Can't really advise much to do with IUI as we are doing home insemination with our co-parent donor and then if that doesn't work will move onto IUI. 

I do have PCOS though and wondered if you're taking any medication for this? 

Once you get all the blood tests sorted you'll be more sure of what's going on. 

I look forward to following your story xx


----------



## ruskin23 (Oct 14, 2011)

Hi Glitterintheair - cool name 
Thanks for replying, I'm not on anything for PCOS. I've never had any symptoms and I didnt know I had it, Dr said it's common and should be fine but wants me to do teh AMH test to check I ovulate regularly and this wasnt just an off chance she managed to catch.
How long have you been TTC? I wish we could inseminate at home, but don't have a donor.
I hope all is going well for you!


----------



## single.mummy (Mar 12, 2009)

Hi Ruskin
Lovely to see you posting at the start of your journey - it can seem really scary and exciting at the same time. You should be closely monitored doing IUI and whereas the stats aren't as high for IUI as they are for IVF it does not mean that it does not work. We have been really lucky to have concieved using IUI (and fairly quickly) DD took 4 attempts, DS took 2 attempts and this time I am 8 1/2 weeks pregnant with baby number 3 after 3 attempts. So as I say we have been really lucky.

But I have to say when trying with DD I found I was also getting used to my body and when I ovulated because we used the method where we used the ovulation predictor test kits and when it smiled the clinic had us in the next day. The clinic told me to use the kits first thing in the morning but the time I fell pregnant with DD I used a kit in the morning which was negative and then another at lunchtime which was positive. I rang up the clinic and went in the next day and BFP!! 

So since figuring out that I ovulate around midmorning I have missed the morning test and hung off until lunchtime. 

So what I think I am trying to say is try and get used to your body (and it does not happen every month) but I had certain signs and I think understanding your body can help. If that makes sense.

All the best for your journey and try not to worry.

J


----------



## welshginge (Jul 12, 2009)

Hi ruskin. Loved your comment about real babies staring at you, cracked me up! My only advice is to try & have a plan of action before you start ie how many nat IUI's, will you move onto med IUI or straight to IVF etc because when you start, emotions will take over & rational decisions go out the window! Best of luck! x


----------



## ruskin23 (Oct 14, 2011)

Hi 2mummies, hi Welshginge! Thanks for your replies.
Did you get babies staring at you too?? A little girl on my train the other day was screaming her head off, then she looked at me, froze and went completely silent! Then proceeded to stare at me for 8 stops straight. They definately know 

2mummies congrats on your bambinos  I was thinking of getting some predictor kits for the next couple of months as like a trial run? Especially after what you've said. I've never really monitored these things before.

And Welshginge that makes sense, look at how I am already, I can only imagine how nuts I;ll get when we start things! How did you react to the drugs during your IVF?

x


----------



## welshginge (Jul 12, 2009)

Ruskin - I had 1 bad eve when I was a moody moo, a birthday party & poor DW got a gob full about passing me the paella! Got road rage a couple of times but nothing like I expected! Clomid was far worse for me (used this with IUI).


----------



## ruskin23 (Oct 14, 2011)

Haha! Never come between a woman and her paella!  
Doc said I should do an AMH test closer to the time and if it's too high I'll use clomid. Pray for DP!
Good news though, me and DP got engaged last night, she was hiding the ring all week!! Now I'm just way too excited about everything, practically skipped to work!! 

Hope you had a good weekend too 
X


----------



## welshginge (Jul 12, 2009)

Awww congratulations!


----------



## motos (Mar 14, 2008)

Ruskin, congratulations!
Re feeling that natural IUI is now your only safe option, and worrying about it not working, I would really try hard not to worry too much - you are very young, the chances of your natural IUI working is much higher than the chances of IVF working for most people who undertake it, who'll be a bit older than you. And I know plenty of people for whom natural IUI has worked, sometimes quite quickly. So try to relax, get to know your body, accept that it may take a little while but you've every chance of having a healthy baby in a year or so's time!


----------



## ruskin23 (Oct 14, 2011)

Thank you!   
We're planning to start in May next year now after we get married, yaaay!
xxx


----------

